# How long will it take for my 2 week olds hair to grow back?



## babyjan

Might sound silly but I really want to know how long it may take, my oh really wanted him to be shaven so I agreed now I regret it and miss his lovely hair! How long aprox do u think it will take I really need him to have hair now :flow:


----------



## pinkbumpnov

you shaved your newborn los hair off? :dohh:


----------



## babyjan

pinkbumpnov said:


> you shaved your newborn los hair off? :dohh:

Yes his my first and everyone was telling me his baby hair will just start falling off and if u shave it, it will grow back nicer :shrug:


----------



## xcharx

It's taken my LO nearly 2 months to grow back to its original length x


----------



## 3011busyyear

could take months and months! my 11 month old still doesn't have much hair.
guess it depends on how naturally hairy he is. i've never heard of someone shaving a newborns head before, how strange of people to tell you to do that :wacko:


----------



## milf2be

pinkbumpnov said:


> you shaved your newborn los hair off? :dohh:

try and be a bit more respectful, some religions do it as a ceremony as they believe it gets rid of their past life negativity. i think its Sikhs, but baby center says is Muslims and Hindus too!


----------



## tabitha561

My baby lost some hair at around 3 months it took about 3 months for it to all grow back now she has tons of hair lol


----------



## Aunty E

When Teddy rubbed off the side of his hair, it was back again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LuluLamar

Most babies' hair will fall out and grow back twice before they even hit one year old. My step-brother actually did the same with their daughter's hair because it was growing all funky but I haven't seen it lately to see if it has grown back or not.


----------



## Louppey

I've read on here a few times about people recommending you shave off a newborns hair as it grows back thicker and more even. Even if people don't agree with it - it's not for anyone to judge. We're all Mum's (and some Dad's!) and being a parent is a bloody hard job, without other parents judging you :growlmad:

OP - My LO's hair fell out, she looked like Phil Mitchell for a couple of months then it started growing back. It was a slow process, about 3 months I reckon before it was "even" again.


----------



## holidaysan

My LO's hair fell out around the side and has only just grown back now. The back still looks like it's been shaved. So it took nearly 6 months and still short at the back.

xx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I've heard a lot of people do this, I don't particulally see anything wrong with it.

My lo's hair fell out pretty quickly after birth but only the top bit, she looked like Friar Tuck (spelling?)

it's just starting to look even again at 12 weeks :)


----------



## kaths101

My Los hair fell out at about 4 weeks old (hes got a little at the back) and it still hasnt grown back


----------



## AmzMimiLala

milf2be said:


> pinkbumpnov said:
> 
> 
> you shaved your newborn los hair off? :dohh:
> 
> try and be a bit more respectful, some religions do it as a ceremony as they believe it gets rid of their past life negativity. i think its Sikhs, but baby center says is Muslims and Hindus too!Click to expand...


Yes Muslims shave their newborns hair particularly boys because its a Sunnah religious practice. They shave their head weigh the hair and give money to charity to the weight given.

I dont think its silly at all whether your doing it for a religious or cultural belief or because hair is uneven and patchy its people's choices and others need to not be judgemental.


----------

